# Paul C Buff Baby Boomer Arm, Matthews Cheater Adapter



## notapro (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello, Everyone.

I am wondering whether anyone can share experience they have with either or both of these items. I am considering them in order to allow more tilt with light modifiers (e.g., 43-inch Apollo Orb softbox).

Paul C Buff Baby Boomer Arm:

http://www.paulcbuff.com/mba.php

Matthews Cheater Adapter:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/187372-REG/Matthews_429241_Cheater_Adapter.html


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear notapro,
What motion limitation are you countering?

Among the booms that I use on location (no studio these days) is one feature that I was happy to see appear on the last two arms I bought: a casting on the end that allowed me to choose whether the 5/8 stud projected in the axis of the boom or stuck out at a 90-degree angle. That angle could be "up" or "down" or sideways. I have Einsteins and the swivel hinge fitting under the head only allows a certain amount of yaw back, so I always start with the stud pointing 90 degrees "up". (Is this clear? Hope so.)

You have identified two interesting pieces and I think $50 to buy (ship$) and perhaps you can skip that expense. That said I love having all these pieces in my rolling box for location, but these look optional. A piece of bar stock, a 5/8 socket, and a 5/8 stud, could stand in for the short arm.


----------



## notapro (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello, jonathan7007.

I had in mind to use the pieces I mentioned--and which I have since purchased--on light stands. The Apollo Orb alllows for little downward tilting when mounted on a light stand. A boom does address the issue, and I will be ordering this piece within the month:

http://www.calumetphoto.com/product/calumet-telescopic-remote-boom-with-cine-stand/MF6220K/

Relative to direct mounting to a light stand (and when not using a boom), the Matthews and Buff pieces provide more latitude in downward tilting, and the Matthews adapter has knurling so that incidental movement of mounted equipment is greatly diminished or prevented. That is a pleasant surprise, as no knurling is present in the adapter pictured on B&H's website.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 16, 2014)

That boom has a better tilt "hinge" than some cheaper ones but it looks like you pay a big premium for the adjustability of the light angle through internal linkages to the end of the boom. Is *remote* small change in head/modifier angle important enough to pay the premium? I remember in my studio that an even heavier boom of this sort had trouble moving some light/modifier combinations that were heavy like a head and softbox. The internal mechanism has to be really robust to swing those rigs. 

This boom has the handle and it seems like a videography-oriented assembly that might have a smaller Lowel light out at the end. 

Fitting out a location kit is fun and always a bit experimental. I always go overboard on fittings and arms and adapters and clamps and studs and STUFF. Assistants give me a wry look. (nicer word for it...) I have my eye on that short arm you found... <grin>


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the Baby Boomer and it's a great little accessory, especially for the price. It's a solid hunk of magnesium and gives you just enough swing and offset to be useful, but not enough to require sandbags. I primarily use it with a beauty dish to move it away from the light stand without having to set up a boom. It's small and easy to pack for location work, though I often throw it on in the studio because it's so convenient. It won't give you endless adjustability or a big offset like a boom, but it's plenty for most purposes. 

I don't have any experience with the Matthews product.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Your post made me visualize my use for this solid arm, and I think this is what you do: shift the axis of your beauty dish a foot or so to the side of the lightstand, making it a LOT easier to shoot around the stand with the light positioned to be right on the lens axis and slightly above lens height. Yes, a boom of any kind is overkill here.
Excellent! Still might need that weight on the bottom of the stand...


----------

